
Robert Graves: The Reluctant First World War Poet - apollinaire
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2018/08/robert-graves-reluctant-first-world-war-poet
======
te_chris
Highly recommend Goodbye to All That, his memoirs. One of the best books
written on the first world war from the perspectives of someone actually
fighting it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good-
Bye_to_All_That](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good-Bye_to_All_That)

~~~
cafard
Might I suggest Paul Fussell's _The Great War and Modern Memory_ to those
interested in (mostly English) writing about WW I?

------
cafard
Graves makes a (not unflattering) cameo appearance in Sassoon's novel _Memoirs
of an Infantry Officer_ as "Owen Cromlech". I believe Sassoon would have had a
chance to read _Goodbye to All That_ before he published the novel.

------
mongol
Nothing about "I, Claudius"...?

~~~
cafard
When he died, somebody quoted a statement of his to the effect that the novels
were show dogs he bred to support his cat, poetry.

~~~
jpmattia
Those were some show dogs. I Claudius and Claudius The God were the first
books that made the Romans come alive for me.

I honestly never knew he was known for poetry, and this article makes me want
to go take a look.

